# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > سوال: کتاب Java how to program : 9th edition - Deitel

## edrock

سلام!
کتاب Java how to program : 9th edition   نوشته Deitel رو اگه کسی از دوستان  pdf داره بزاره خیلی ممنون میشم.خیلی گشتم اما ‍‍نشد. :افسرده:

----------


## spiderman200700

سلام
میتونی از اینجا دانلود کنی:
http://dialup.persianblog.ir/post/405

----------


## edrock

ممنون Spiderman .

----------


## gholami.vahid

سلام
کسی هست که  ترجمه فارسی این کتاب رو داشته باشه

----------


## spiderman200700

سلام
بعید میدونم ترجمش رو اینترنت وجود داشته باشه.

----------


## moonDark

نه نیست اگر هم باشه کامل نیست در دو یا سه جلده
انگلیسیش با یه سرچ گیر میاد

----------

